# Favorite dating and romantic movies



## rdonovan1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just wondering as what everyone's favorite romantic and dating movies are.

I personally like movies like 'The Next Karate Kid', 'The Karate Kid, Part 2', 'Poetic Justice', 'Valley Girl', 'Braveheart', 'Labyrinth', 'Legend', 'The Princess Bride', and 'Top Gun' just to name a few.

My ex wife used to like 'Sleepless in Seattle' and 'You've got mail'. 

I really like the Karate kid movies because the message that they present about having respect for yourself, other, and for all living things while at the same time being more than willing to stand up and defend yourself if you need to.

I also really like the movie 'Poetic Justice' because of the poetry that she writes in the movie as I personally think that is just totally awesome and I would someday like to learn to write poetry. 

While not really romantic I also kind of like the 'Bourne Identity' movies because most of them are centered in France and for a long time I have always wanted to visit both Japan and France. I like Japan because I am attracted to the martial arts and have been ever since I was a kid and I really like France because it is supposed to be one of the most romantic places in the world.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

10_Items_or_Less_(film)  (not a romantic comedy per se, but romantic nonetheless in the Morgan Freeman character befriending the leading lady)

Shopgirl (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (starring Steve Martin as a rich guy who "loses the girl in the end" due to a lack of commitment/vulnerability)


----------



## NicNak (Jan 11, 2009)

This is one of my favorites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Stinks_(film) 

This one makes me cry, no matter how many times I watch it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Notebook_(film)


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

NicNak said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Notebook_(film)



Needless to say, "the film was far more popular with women than with men."


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 11, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serendipity_(film)
Mystic Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Martian Child (2007)


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eat_Drink_Man_Woman


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 11, 2009)

Mostly Martha (2002) - Movie Info - Yahoo! Movies

It was remade last year with Catherine Zeta Jones.  I preferred the original movie.

...This is great - I'm adding to my "movies to watch" list.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 16, 2009)

slumdog millionaire.  Slumdog Millionaire (2008)

A little  heavy at times but, definitely worth seeing.  Based in India with the main character being of the lower cast (untouchable) - we follow his life until he's 18 years old.  That's as much as I'm willing to share without ruining the movie!


----------



## Meg (Jan 16, 2009)

I really enjoyed slumdog millionaire too, Jazzey   My mum was going to see it yesterday.  She read a review that morning, though, and she rang me at work to double-check that it wasn't as graphic as the review made out!

My favourite romantic movies are Memoirs of a Geisha, Chocolat, Love Actually, Kate and Leopold, and You've Got Mail (Meg Ryan's character in this movie makes me feel better no matter what ).


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 17, 2009)

Somewhere in Time (1980)

Parapluies de Cherbourg, Les (1964)

these are my fav romantic movies BUT if I went on a date I would prefer to see a good horror sci-fi movie


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 17, 2009)

The Russia House (1990)

Makes me cry like a baby.

:budgie::sob:


----------



## amastie (Jan 18, 2009)

Daniel said:


> 10_Items_or_Less_(film)  (not a romantic comedy per se, but romantic nonetheless in the Morgan Freeman character befriending the leading lady)...


Sounds good.  Will get it to watch



Jazzey said:


> ..This is great - I'm adding to my "movies to watch" list.


Me too!

Ok, now mine

1.  (Without a doubt - and despite the Divine debacle  )  Four Weddings And A Funeral

2.  (Also without a doubt) "Persuasion" by Jane Austen (the 1995 version only) - close to being the perfect movie for me (and Jane Austen beats anyone else at any time)

3.  (Also without a doubt) The 1995 version (shown here as a series) "Pride and Prejudice" - Jane Austen naturally!

4.  "Romantic Comedy" (1983).  I sat and watched the part near the ending over and over and over.... Ohhhhh...

5.  Another ooohhhhh...  "Murphy's Romance" (1985) with James Garner and Sally Field.  After seeing it at the cinema, went straight back in and watched it again.  Have done that about twice in my life!

... I know there are more...

As a teenager, I was given to reading a type of magazine popular at the time called something like "Love Story", full of short, fictional love stories.  Then someone whom I respected said that only frustrated old spinsters read those.  Never picked one up since :blush:  Funnily enough,  I still seem to watch an awful lot of  movies that have the same kind of theme - but that's different, isn't it!?  It has to be!!


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 17, 2009)

Last Chance Harvey (2008)

I'll warn that it's a tear jerker though.


----------



## Halo (Apr 17, 2009)

I just read this thread for the first time and I have now watched Slumdog Millionaire and have to say that I really did not like it.  I almost turned it off about half way through but decided I should probably at least see how it turned out.  I find a lot of times now that when I hear a lot of reviews, chatter and hype about a movie, it normally becomes a let down. It is unfortunate but a trend at this time.

A movie that I bought and watched the other week was Changeling (2008).  It was awesome and a true story to boot.  I couldn't get enough of it and was totally engrossed in it.

Of course my all time favourite movies are:

Grease (1978)

Pretty Woman (1990)

Ace Venturaet Detective (1994)

Lean On Me (1989)

I am sure there are more but those are the "classic (older) ones" for me.


----------



## arlene (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are my favorite romantic movies..

Autumn in New York
The Notebook
If Only


----------



## Jackie (Apr 18, 2009)

Films like Closer, West Side Story, Carousel, A Star is Born, The Way We Where are good for dating and romantic type viewing


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2009)

SKIN - The Movie
http://movies.nytimes.com/2009/10/30/movies/30skin.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2009)

A skin flick? 

Actually, I'd never of heard that one... looks interesting.


_The Notebook_
_The Lake House_, that Sandra Bullock one about the house at the lake with the mailbox
_Just Like Heaven_ with Reese Witherspoon
_The Bridges of Madison County_


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2009)

:lol: definitely not a skin flick...But, definitely moving.  It's biographical and moving on all love fronts. 

And I like your movie pics too...


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2009)

I also loved "hope floats" (hmm...Harry Connick Jr....) and  "the proposal" with her...Not to metion the "miss congeniality" movies, although a little less on the 'romantic' side of things...


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmm...I'd have to say...

Sleepless in Seattle (Makes me cry so hard)
An Affair to Remember (It's an older movie, but really good)
The Horse Whisperer (If you love horses and pretty cowboys like I do!)
Saving Sara Cain (You will cry like a baby I promise)
What Dreams May Come (Robin Williams is fantastic in this movie)
No Reservations (Really sweet, and funny)


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2009)

Someone Like You


----------



## Murray (Dec 11, 2009)

This is a great topic. I just love movies! When I am down, a good movie can really help me forget myself for a while and cheer me up.

I have so many favorites. Here are some of my favorites off the top of my head.

Chocolat
Amelie
Love, Actually
The American President
Wedding Singer
50 First Dates
A Fish Called Wanda
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Sabrina
Howard's End

Anyway, I better stop now as I could go on forever. I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 20, 2009)

Serious Moonlight (2009)

...In a very quirky fun-loving way.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 26, 2009)

Coco avant Chanel (2009)


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 15, 2010)

It's Complicated (2009)

Merryl Streep and Steve Martin -all good. :2thumbs:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> _The Notebook_
> _The Lake House_, that Sandra Bullock one about the house at the lake with the mailbox
> _Just Like Heaven_ with Reese Witherspoon
> _The Bridges of Madison County_



Oh my


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 15, 2010)

What can I say Daniel, I'm a real sucker for genuine, heartfelt romance....Sue me  I never said I had "great" taste in movies.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, me too  

Seriously, I did like the _Waitress_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Fjx4e7VdI&feature=channel

The 17 Best Romantic Comedies This Decade


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks    Something to look forward to. 

PS:  I love that younger actress...I forget her name now, but I used to enjoy her 'teenag-ish, new to University" show....


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 23, 2010)

Did You Hear About The Morgans? - Official Movie Site


----------

